# Does my car have launch control?



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

2008 2.0T FSI DSG S-Line. If so, how do you engage it?


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nope. But if you get your DSG flashed you will. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I thought all 2008 and higher had it already


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I was told that this feature was removed on the US-spec cars. It's easy enough to test though... At standstill, turn off ESP, put the car in Sport, put your left foot firmly on the brake, put your right foot on the gas until the revs level out at 3000 rpm, and then when you are ready to go take your foot off the brake.

When you put your foot on the gas if the revs don't jump up to 3000 as if you're in neutral then you don't have launch control.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

The car has to be at operating temperature, you just can't turn the car on and do it.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

neu318 said:


> The car has to be at operating temperature, you just can't turn the car on and do it.


Yes that too.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

jericks2 said:


> I was told that this feature was removed on the US-spec cars. It's easy enough to test though... At standstill, turn off ESP, put the car in Sport, put your left foot firmly on the brake, put your right foot on the gas until the revs level out at 3000 rpm, and then when you are ready to go take your foot off the brake.
> 
> When you put your foot on the gas if the revs don't jump up to 3000 as if you're in neutral then you don't have launch control.


or manual mode. And depress gas all the way to the floor, the rpms will stop where they need to.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just did a little researching myself and although this technically only applies to 2012 A3's, according to Audi...

A3: "Six-speed S tronic® dual-clutch automatic transmission" 
http://models.audiusa.com/a3/standard-features

TT: "S tronic® dual-clutch automatic transmission with Audi launch control" 
http://models.audiusa.com/tt-coupe/standard-features

If the A3 had launch control I'm sure they would advertise it as such like they do with the TT.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

According to the VW side of things the dealer can flash their ECU to add launch control. Never heard of such a thing from Audi. I've also read that the '08 GLI my wife picked up may come with launch control. I'm sooo gonna have to find out.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

jericks2 said:


> I just did a little researching myself and although this technically only applies to 2012 A3's, according to Audi...
> 
> A3: "Six-speed S tronic® dual-clutch automatic transmission"
> http://models.audiusa.com/a3/standard-features
> ...


I got launch control on my 2010. Find smooth wet concrete. All wheel burnouts are fun.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine has pseudo launch control. Its odd.

It will not let me hold the brake and rev. Itll only go to like 1500 if I do that and then cut back on its own.

But, if I am in manual or sport mode, from a dead stop if I floor it, it will automatically rev to about 2500 or so and then launch. All in a split second.

I have no idea if that is the way it is from the factory.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

LC only works with TC off and trans in M or S.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

if you have it you will find the procedure in the user manual

my 2009 has it


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

my '10 does not have LC yet the owner's manual has a section on it but there's a foot note stating, applies to vehicles with LC. a bit confusing and not definitive at the least.

in layman's terms: *IF* you have LC, here's how it works...

sheesh...how about you tell me first if i have it or not.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> there's a foot note stating, applies to vehicles with LC.


LOL i didnt notice that


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> LOL i didnt notice that


yeah, it was a complete tease when i browsed that section of the manual. 

LAME!

i tried out LC on my neighbor's TT, works well. even if i had it on my A3, how often would i use it??? probably, not very.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> even if i had it on my A3, how often would i use it??? probably, not very.


funny thing i've never actually used it myself but a friend tried it on my car while i was explaining to him the procedure

car pulls like a bat out of hell with LC, but i have no reason to use it


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So do the 2012 a3s have launch control?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

My 2010 has launch control.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

My 09 has it... think it's an AWD-only thing.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Uhh i didn't know this even existed on any A3 until i read this thread. Thanks to the OP for bringing it to my attention. Turns out my car has it also 

2010 2.0T (obviously) Quattro s-line for reference.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

My 2011 has it. My revs hold at around 3200.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

i have it. it launches at 4700:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tcardio said:


> i have it. it launches at 4700:thumbup:


lol - me too. :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

does this meen my 2012 A3 quattro will have it too


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Not sure but i assume. So the 3.2 holds at 4,700 and the 2.0t at 3,200 (i know mine does)? Is this an option or is it just a quattro thing? Or do they all have it with the S-Tronic? I ask because the manual states "if so equipped" and i'm wondering, just out of curiosity, what option equips this feature.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm pretty sure my 2008 has it... 2.0T manual.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My '06 6sp has it


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Add me to the "if I had it, I still wouldn't use it."


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

snubbs64 said:


> Not sure but i assume. So the 3.2 holds at 4,700 and the 2.0t at 3,200 (i know mine does)? Is this an option or is it just a quattro thing? Or do they all have it with the S-Tronic? I ask because the manual states "if so equipped" and i'm wondering, just out of curiosity, what option equips this feature.


I think it has to do with HPA flash.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I think it has to do with HPA flash.


TBomb FTW! HPA lets you set it anywhere you want except redline. ask JR what he thinks. It puts a smile on my face everytime. Pair that flash with the gen IV haldex !


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I think i have used a total of 3 or 4 times in the2 1/2 years I have owned the car.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> TBomb FTW! HPA lets you set it anywhere you want except redline. ask JR what he thinks. It puts a smile on my face everytime. Pair that flash with the gen IV haldex !


Yeah, if I had a Quattro car I'd definitely get the DSG + Haldex upgrades. I might still get the HPA DSG flash at some point, but the launch control feature is pretty far down on the list of benefits to me. Then again...I've never used it... :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> TBomb FTW! HPA lets you set it anywhere you want except redline. ask JR what he thinks. It puts a smile on my face everytime. Pair that flash with the gen IV haldex !


I need to try mine. Wonder where UM puts theirs at.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I need to try mine. Wonder where UM puts theirs at.


i think 3750 like giac but pm FOREVERBLUE or just call jeff atwood at um.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish you guys would shut up about this. It keeps reminding me that if I want to play with launch control I have to borrow the wife's VW.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be getting UM dsg flash once I get my tax return. I probably wont use launch control all that much but I hear the shifting is greatly improved.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

so if vw can flash their cars to it what does it consist of?


----------

